# CHECK US OUT



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

normally when ppl try and plug they post up pics of their work.... so lets see 'em!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is a center section that we built for a 50 merc...


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

center console looks good nice work


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks I will post more new pics in a day or two.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 15 2007, 07:25 PM~8798346
> *thanks I will post more new pics in a day or two.... :biggrin:
> *


lookin forward too it... nice job on that center console


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

sweet


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Sep 17 2007, 11:42 AM~8808956
> *sweet
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is a G35 that we did this week....


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Here is a Long term project..... 70's FIREBIRD


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

A boat done over the summer


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

awesome work bro keep postin the pics :thumbsup: 
somethin to keep me entertain when im at work


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Sep 21 2007, 12:29 PM~8841515
> *awesome work bro keep postin the pics :thumbsup:
> somethin to keep me entertain when im at work
> *


thanks... trying to put out the best that I can... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

VERY CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 24 2007, 10:40 AM~8858916
> *VERY CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

here is a couple of in-dashes that we installed this week.....


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

how much would some plain door panels be?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 14 2007, 08:29 PM~9000843
> *how much would some plain door panels be?
> *


what do you mean plain? Stock or custom


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

well i need some door panels and no one makes them so im looking for some like plain/custom ones with no audio mods


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 15 2007, 05:08 PM~9007981
> *well i need some door panels and no one makes them so im looking for some like plain/custom ones with no audio mods
> *


for what type of car. by plain do you mean flat or with designs. we can do them any way you want.


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

here is a 1963 Ford Falcon that we finished this past week. It has a Pioneer Headunit 6 1/2" JBL components 6x9 JBL 3ways in the rear and a Fosgate 12" in a custom box. A 2chnl Fosgate and a 4chnl Fosgate with custom beauty boards.



















He did not want new door panels made so we had to use his existing panels


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ok heres the thing there for a pacer and they have high arm rest on the door panels and one door is longer then the othere


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 16 2007, 09:50 AM~9013590
> *ok heres the thing there for a pacer and they have high arm rest on the door panels and one door is longer then the othere
> *


Ok so you need new door panels. I can build you new door panels and place any type of arm rest you want What I dont get is that how do you have one door longer than the other.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

pacers came out with the passenger side 4 inches longer so people would get in the passenger side not the driver side


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 16 2007, 08:57 PM~9018669
> *pacers came out with the passenger side 4 inches longer so people would get in the passenger side not the driver side
> *


what do you want to be made. and what design are you looking for


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cad14nia (Jun 6, 2007)

i like the work you guys are doing. are you looking to hire any installers?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cad14nia_@Oct 31 2007, 12:23 AM~9120360
> *i like the work you guys are doing. are you looking to hire any installers?
> *


always looking for the some talented people. pm me with some pic of your work


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## juanz47 (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Sep 20 2007, 07:53 PM~8837193
> *Here is a G35 that we did this week....
> 
> 
> ...


do you guy have a kit for the g35 i what to change mine i have a 2004 g 35 4 door


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juanz47_@Dec 26 2007, 04:15 PM~9536200
> *do you guy have a kit for the g35 i what to change mine i have a 2004 g 35 4 door
> *


yes we carry a kit for the G35 but the one in the pic we hand made it for the customer... let us know if you need any thing


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

